# iso CREAMY PESTO dressing recipe



## heidi (May 10, 2001)

Does anyone have a good creamy pesto salad dressing recipe. If so I would appreciate it.
Thanks
Anna


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Click here to browse Creamy Pesto Salad Dressing Recipes and more.


----------

